#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2014 Discussion zone >  >  IIST Trivandum btech admission 2014,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## amos.0119

*Indian Institute of Space Science and Technology  Trivandum btech admission 2014,cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities:

*

*YEAR OF ESTABLISHMENT :* 2007

*Affiliation :* Deem University.

*Date for Registration for B.Tech Admission-2014:*  8 june to 7 july 2014.

*To Apply Online: http://www.iist.ac.in/admission/under-graduate*

*Registration Fee:*
Gen/OBC: 600Girls/ST/SC/PW: 300*Mode of admission:* JEE (Mains & Advance)

*B.Tech. PROGRAMMES at IIST :
*
IIST offers Bachelor of Technology (B.Tech.) programmes in three branches, namely 
Aerospace EngineeringAvionicsPhysical Sciences.*Total Number of Intake:

*The total number of seats for the B.Tech Programmes in IIST for the academic year 
2014-15 is 156. The seat matrix for different programmes is as follows:  
B.Tech. in Aerospace Engineering:60B.Tech. in Avionics:60B.Tech. in Physical Sciences:36*RESERVATION OF SEATS:*

(i) Scheduled Castes (SC) : 15% 
(ii) Scheduled Tribes (ST) : 7.5% 
(iii) Other Backward Classes (OBC) belonging to Non-Creamy Layer (NCL) : 27% 
(iv) Persons with Disabilities (PD) : 3% (Horizontal Reservation) 


*Cutoff:
*
JEE (Main) and JEE (Advanced) – 2014 Examinations 
Candidates should appear for the Joint Entrance Examination (Main)-2014 conducted 
by Central Board of Secondary Education (CBSE), New Delhi to qualify themselves to 
appear for Joint Entrance Examination (Advanced)-2014 conducted by IITs and 
secure the minimum prescribed category-wise marks in JEE (Advanced)-2014 as given 
below:- 
a. General Candidates (GEN): At least 20% marks in aggregate and at least 5% 
marks in each of the three subjects (Physics Chemistry and Mathematics). 
b. Other Backward Community – Non Creamy Layer OBC (NCL) Candidates: 
At least 18% marks in aggregate and at least 4.5% marks in each of the three 
subjects (Physics Chemistry and Mathematics). 
c. SC, ST & PD Candidates: At least 10% marks in aggregate and at least 2.5% 
marks in each of the three subjects (Physics Chemistry and Mathematics). 

*
FINANCIAL ASSISTANCE FOR B.TECH STUDENTS JOINING IIST FROM THE ACADEMIC YEAR 2013-14 ONWARDS.* 

IIST provides Financial Assistance Package funded by Department of Space (DOS), 
Government of India for students admitted to B.Tech programme, once in a semester, to 
meet the expenses of education viz. Tuition Fee, Students Amenity Fee, Hostel charges 
including dining, Establishment charges and Medical cover. An additional Book 
Allowance of Rs.3000/- is also provided to each student for every semester. 

In the event a student, while studying in IIST, fails to secure a minimum Grade Point 
Average (GPA) of 7.5 out of 10 point scale, in any semester, the Student will not be paid full 
Assistanceship for the succeeding semester. In such cases, the student will have to remit 
the pre-notified Fee (Tuition Fee, students’ amenity fee, Hostel charges including dining, 
establishment charges and medical coverage to students) for the particular semester to 
continue the studies.

*Placement:*

*ABSORPTION IN ISRO/DOS FOR B.TECH STUDENTS JOINING IIST FROM THE ACADEMIC YEAR 2013-14 ONWARDS.:*

As performance based financial assistance is provided by DOS to the B.Tech students of 
IIST, ISRO/DOS will have the first right to absorb them, subject to the human resource 
requirements of ISRO/DOS. 

 The job absorption will be as per the recruitment norms of ISRO/DOS Centres for 
 IIST graduates. To be eligible for absorption in ISRO/DOS, the student should have 
 completed the B.Tech. Programme in four years with a minimum Cumulative Grade 
 Point Average (CGPA) of 7.5 out of 10. However, the eligible student(s) will be offered 
 absorption in the order of Merit, only to the extent of vacancies notified by ISRO 
 Headquarters for the purpose of absorption in the year of completion of the course. 
 Students will not have any claim for absorption in ISRO/DOS against the other vacancies or 
 the vacancies notified for absorption occurring thereafter in ISRO/DOS Establishments 
 during subsequent years. 

 Students who are offered a job in ISRO/DOS are mandated to serve as 
 Scientist/Engineer- ‘SC’ in any ISRO/DOS centres for a minimum period of 3 years. On 
 failing to accept the job offer, a student is liable to pay Rs.10 lakhs to IIST/DOS as per the 
 Surety Bond (on a Rs.100/- Non-Judicial paper duly signed by the student, parent and 
 surety) to be executed at the time of admission to B.Tech Programme in IIST. 

 If absorbed, they will be posted as Scientist/Engineer-‘SC’ in any ISRO/DOS Centre. 
 Currently, Scientist/Engineer-‘SC’ is placed with an initial pay of Rs. 21,000 (in the Pay Band 
 PB-3 of Rs. 15,600-39,100 with a Grade Pay of Rs. 5,400/-) + Dearness Allowance & House 
 Rent Allowance (as applicable). 


*Facilities:
*
The Indian Institute of Space Science and Technology (IIST), a ‘Deemed to be University’ 
under Section 3 of the UGC Act 1956, established by the Department of Space(DOS), 
Government of India, offers undergraduate, post-graduate, doctoral and post-doctoral 
programmes in broad areas of space science, technology and applications. The institute 
is committed to excel in teaching, learning and research. IIST fosters state-of-the-art 
research and development in space studies and creates a think-tank to explore new 
directions for the Indian space programme. 

The Institute provides excellent infrastructure and has faculty members with high 
academic credentials and research experience in India and abroad. The 
opportunity for close collaboration with the stalwarts in space science and the flexibility of 
developing one’s own research ideas make IIST an ideal environment for motivated 
B.Tech students. Opportunities exist for students to access cutting-edge technologies and 
state-of-the art facilities in a variety of national laboratories. 

IIST is a residential institution located at Valiamala, approximately 20 km from 
Thiruvananthapuram city. It has separate hostel facilities for boys and girls. At present, 
IIST has about 725 students and 100 faculty members. The mentoring system instituted 
here ensures that the students will be helped by the faculty members not only in the 
learning process but also in developing their personality and inner strength. 

IIST has signed MoU with USRA (Universities Space Research Association) of USA 
and California Institute of Technology (Caltech) for exchange of students and faculty. 
Under this scheme selected students can do their project work/ internship in USA. The 
topper of the B.Tech (Aerospace Engineering) from this institute will be sponsored to 
undergo an intense 9-months MS program at Caltech.





  Similar Threads: Delhi Technical Campus, Bahadurgarh  btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities: NIT Manipur btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Nagaland btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Trichy btech admission 2014, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------

